# network problems on a Dell, but only with gentoo

## rbalasus

hello, i have a Dell optiplex fx160, there is a clean new gentoo installed.

Networkcard is Broadcom BCM5764 with module tg3 , I tried both compiling in Kernel and compiling as module.

Main problem is a very unstable network, I want to watch ipcamera via vlc player and view a webvizualisation with firefox, both is struggling and often is the network connection breaking.

I thought the computer has a hardware problem. Then I was starting a live linux Debian sid (aptosid.com) and all is working very very well and stable.

But I want to work with gentoo because I am more fimilar with. What can I do, what can I check? 

I have a working linux solution and have to figure out, where are the differences.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.52 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_230_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     1939308 total,   1628436 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 Mar 2013 12:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo            

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"           

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"       

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"      

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe " 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"           

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" 

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                            

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"          

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""              

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri esd fortran gdbm glib* gpm iconv imlib ipv6 jpeg mmx modules mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl openexr openmp pam pcre png ppds r readline session simplexml ssl tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode webkit x86 xml zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## papahuhn

sid uses linux image 3.2, maybe you should downgrade your gentoo kernel.

----------

## rbalasus

aah thanx for your answer , yes I will do so, this is not complicated and worth a try!

----------

